# Irish Boys GLH 600w led grow



## irishboy (Feb 6, 2010)

For those of you who dont know me my name is Irish Boy. i am a Medical Card Holder, with a prescription from a doctor to grow cannabis for my Medical Conditions. 

for about the last year i have been growing and testing out different led grow lights, to find the best of the best and see if led are even worth replacing the HID lights we use. i was given several leds to test and show the forum members how the work. Ive used a pro source 90w ufo, and free 180w ufo, a free HGL 126w. well this time a company called http://www.growledhydro.com/ sent me a free 600w led light to post a grow journal and show you how their light grows. i have yet to find a led light to replace my HPS. but i figured ill give it one more try and do it big with a 600w led light. my goal is to see if this 600w led light can match 600w hps watt for watt? This light is different from any other light ive used. its a 600w 11 wavelength LED grow panel that uses 3 watt/3 chip High Power LED's at 90 degree viewing angle. all the others ive used were 1w leds in the past.

i am going to grow 4 plants on this test, all in 5gal pots with Sun Shine#4 soil.
all 4 girls will be LST and veged with 24/0 light and allowed to grow up to 20-24" before i hit 12/12 to flower.

the clone i will be using are 2 XJ-13= Jack Herre x G13 (on the left) and 2 Hindu Skunks (on the right)
today is their first day in their new home. they were feed with some B1 and very little nutes. the light is 30" above the top of the plants, i will move it close every few days to make sure i don't put too much stress on them.

EVERYONE PLEASE LETS KEEP THIS JOURNAL CLEAN OF TRASH TALK ABOUT THESE LEDS OR THIS COMPANY!! Lets give these lights a fair test and hold off on the Bash or trash talked at least until this grow is done, so we can see the results before we judge these lights. 

Hope you guys enjoy this grow. kick back and put one in the air because were in for another long haul


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha 

Got the front row seat

You know I will be watchin


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You know I will be watchin



me too!!!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 6, 2010)

im strapped in to irish


----------



## irishboy (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks everyone for joining my new thread. now lets see what 600w of leds can do?
i posted new pics up top.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 6, 2010)

im in this one should be killer


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 6, 2010)

350for your 180 from the last grow


----------



## irishboy (Feb 6, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> 350for your 180 from the last grow


i just might take you up on that one. ill have to think about that one because i like that light. do u use paypal?


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 7, 2010)

yes sir i sure do


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 7, 2010)

or 175 for the 120 watter if u wanna un load either one


----------



## irishboy (Feb 7, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> or 175 for the 120 watter if u wanna un load either one


the 126w is already taken by my friend.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 8, 2010)

Subscribed and +Rep to Irish for all the LED journals and info.


----------



## p.rock (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Irish, I been reading through all your LED grow journals and I have to give appriciation to the dedication and work you put into giving it your unbiased, factual opinions. I'll be tuned in from my iPhone. I'm actually in the process of deciding on lighting for my first grow, I'm between cfl and led as I'm only trying to grow 1-3 plants using the scrog method in a closet that's 4x4x6, since money is scarce about now I'm probably going to go with cfls just to get me started but I am debating saving the money to invest in a led lighting system, I'm not trying to thread Jack or anything. And I have read all the other journals/postings on it on this site and am wondering if you wouldn't mind putting your two cents forward. Anyhow thanks for the grows man! Your hard work is benefiting so many people right now, be proud and stay up


----------



## irishboy (Feb 8, 2010)

p.rock said:


> Hey Irish, I been reading through all your LED grow journals and I have to give appriciation to the dedication and work you put into giving it your unbiased, factual opinions. I'll be tuned in from my iPhone. I'm actually in the process of deciding on lighting for my first grow, I'm between cfl and led as I'm only trying to grow 1-3 plants using the scrog method in a closet that's 4x4x6, since money is scarce about now I'm probably going to go with cfls just to get me started but I am debating saving the money to invest in a led lighting system, I'm not trying to thread Jack or anything. And I have read all the other journals/postings on it on this site and am wondering if you wouldn't mind putting your two cents forward. Anyhow thanks for the grows man! Your hard work is benefiting so many people right now, be proud and stay up


it all depends on you setup. i much rather run hps then leds as of right now. but if you not able to run the noise vent fans and have heat issues then leds will do you fine. just dont believe the company's claims their BS. CFL are cool for veg, but i think if you chose the right led light the leds would be better for flowering. SCROG is a good way to grow with leds. its all up to u on the funds you have and the setup you have. also to cover your area you will need a few leds so cfl would be allot cheaper.


----------



## p.rock (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, I'm still kinda of up in the air about what i'm going to do. I think whats going to happen is I'm going to end up going with a 200watt HID probably MH and use a 4 tube florescent setup that my friend used individually for a previous grow. I don't know what to do about ventalation though, i'm guessing an oscillating fan with the door open would do the trick? Man and we've had the crappiest indoors around right now, its harsh, unmanicured and definetly not dried well at all. I can't wait to get some girls going haha. 

Thanks for the advice man, blaze up


----------



## littleshroomie (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy to see that the thread is up and running 
Also checking out Botanist's thread "over there" 

Cant wait to see the results of this mighty 600Watter, I settled for a 250W hps btw Irish and might add 2*125W CFL dual spectrums later on.

Happy Growing all!
And take good care of your girls Irish


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

p.rock said:


> Hmm, I'm still kinda of up in the air about what i'm going to do. I think whats going to happen is I'm going to end up going with a 200watt HID probably MH and use a 4 tube florescent setup that my friend used individually for a previous grow. I don't know what to do about ventalation though, i'm guessing an oscillating fan with the door open would do the trick? Man and we've had the crappiest indoors around right now, its harsh, unmanicured and definetly not dried well at all. I can't wait to get some girls going haha.
> 
> Thanks for the advice man, blaze up


i think a 250w hps would do cool for you with some CFL's. if you dont have heat issues and house fan with the door open should be fine. just want to have fresh co2 always in ur room.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

littleshroomie said:


> Happy to see that the thread is up and running
> Also checking out Botanist's thread "over there"
> 
> Cant wait to see the results of this mighty 600Watter, I settled for a 250W hps btw Irish and might add 2*125W CFL dual spectrums later on.
> ...


sounds like that setup will work good for you. let me know how those cfls work for you with the 250w


----------



## littleshroomie (Feb 10, 2010)

Either CFL's or that 90W ufo you used, or a LED panel if they turn out good


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

here are some up date pics. today they are 4 days old.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 10, 2010)

Newbie question- the white looking pebbles, is that Perlite?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Newbie question- the white looking pebbles, is that Perlite?


yes sir. you can find them at any hydro store. depending on ur temps. i use a 1:1 ratio . 1 part soil and 1 part perlite. i like to feed every 3 days. that way i can still get my plants allot of nutes for the week but not in such strong doses that they get nute burn. so say if the bottle says 1tsp per gal once a week, ill do 1/2tsp or 3/4tsp per gal. every 3 days. just makes it allot easier for the plant in my opinion. the perlite will let you roots het allot of air instead of just siting in watter all the time witch can cause big problems. plus it controls the salt build up in the soil from the nutes


----------



## SFImage (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome,
Irish I've read through your journals in the past and always learn a lot. I'm glad I get to catch one from the start.
Subscribed.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

SFImage said:


> Awesome,
> Irish I've read through your journals in the past and always learn a lot. I'm glad I get to catch one from the start.
> Subscribed.


thank you. 
glade to have you here.
if you have any question i will try my best to help out. but pull up a chair and enjoy the show,


----------



## p.rock (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I ended up going with just a 400 watt, I'm just gonna grow in our storage room and running an oscillating fan just to keep it real simple. Thanks for the advice man, I'm gonna pull up my chair and my bowl and enjoy the grow! Also I was wondering if you had put thought into doing like a growvid series? just an idea, but you seem like someone who could pass along alotta great info onto people. idk just something to throw out there
peace


----------



## irishboy (Feb 10, 2010)

p.rock said:


> Well I ended up going with just a 400 watt, I'm just gonna grow in our storage room and running an oscillating fan just to keep it real simple. Thanks for the advice man, I'm gonna pull up my chair and my bowl and enjoy the grow! Also I was wondering if you had put thought into doing like a growvid series? just an idea, but you seem like someone who could pass along alotta great info onto people. idk just something to throw out there
> peace


a 400w will do you right bro.

never thought of a video, i am not that good of a grower, i just do what i do. their are allot of growers out their that have mad skills.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 11, 2010)

i woke up today, and checked on the girls and things are really starting to kick off now. their starting to fill in real nice. i dont really notice any stretching even thought the light is 25-26" above the top of my plants. i only have one that getting kinda tall the others are staying short and bushy. ill post some more pics on sat when they turn a week old. hopefully next week i can start LSTing them.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 12, 2010)

irish did u start from seed? or are these clones?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> irish did u start from seed? or are these clones?


their clones


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

Let the LSTing begin!!


----------



## Snowchild (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey irishboy,

I have read through your 126W vs 180W journal and it really inspired me to go for the LED approach. I got myself a 180W from prosource and also have a 120W from ecoledlights-uk. My 180W arrived today, i've had a few clones in DWC under the 120W and tonight i put a screen in place to scrog them. I have attached a before and after of the clones in the DWC Scrog. They are (4) Burmese Kush and there's (1) one Mako Haze, all in the same DWC unit. I'm definitely subscribing to this new 600W grow of yours and i wish u all the best with it.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowchild said:


> Hey irishboy,
> 
> I have read through your 126W vs 180W journal and it really inspired me to go for the LED approach. I got myself a 180W from prosource and also have a 120W from ecoledlights-uk. My 180W arrived today, i've had a few clones in DWC under the 120W and tonight i put a screen in place to scrog them. I have attached a before and after of the clones in the DWC Scrog. They are (4) Burmese Kush and there's (1) one Mako Haze, all in the same DWC unit. I'm definitely subscribing to this new 600W grow of yours and i wish u all the best with it.


thanks bro.
your grow looks sweet, i am going to keep an eye out for that one. SCROG is a very good way to grow with leds. my next grow will probley be SCROG.


----------



## smppro (Feb 12, 2010)

looks good, lets see what that monster can do.


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice grow Irish. I read your ProSource 180 vs 126w also and am looking at a 180 currently. Can't wait to see how this 600 does. Subscribed.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowchild said:


> Hey irishboy,
> 
> I have read through your 126W vs 180W journal and it really inspired me to go for the LED approach. I got myself a 180W from prosource and also have a 120W from ecoledlights-uk. My 180W arrived today, i've had a few clones in DWC under the 120W and tonight i put a screen in place to scrog them. I have attached a before and after of the clones in the DWC Scrog. They are (4) Burmese Kush and there's (1) one Mako Haze, all in the same DWC unit. I'm definitely subscribing to this new 600W grow of yours and i wish u all the best with it.


Snow your loco!!!! 

I like your setup and was thinking of doing the same but in a different manner, I am working out of a fridge which is turning into more of a tanning booth for my plants so with my next round I will have a couple LED panels in there
One on top and one or two on the sides, we will see how they like that


----------



## bball (Feb 12, 2010)

How do the LED light compare with the 1000 watt. I have a 1000 right now and was thinking of adding one of the UFO LED lights into my grow to get a little more out of it. What do you think?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

bball said:


> How do the LED light compare with the 1000 watt. I have a 1000 right now and was thinking of adding one of the UFO LED lights into my grow to get a little more out of it. What do you think?


so far they dont come close to a 1000w hps. i haven't seen leds beat hps yet using less watts like claimed.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 12, 2010)

irishboy said:


> so far they dont come close to a 1000w hps. i haven't seen leds beat hps yet using less watts like claimed.


I think adding them to your light would add more crystals if anything?
I will use them as an addition to any garden for that reason 

I would like to see a test on that and see those plants under just a HPS vs LED + HPS


----------



## pazsion (Feb 12, 2010)

any pics yet?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

pazsion said:


> any pics yet?


i just posted some today


----------



## 711grower (Feb 12, 2010)

i want to thank irish for his unbiased results and attempts to clear the confusion and bring some light to the led controversy. kudos to you. i do have a question for you since you have so much led experience now. i am considering either using a single 1000 watt hid light or approximately 1000 watts of leds. watt for watt do you think the leds could produce the same yield as hid? my concern isnt the expense of led lights over halide. i have serious concerns using a 1000 watt halide and the long term expenses associated with cooling and ventilation. i am also concerned with noise. a 1000 watt bulb needs some serious ventilation as well. your thoughts are greatly appreciated


----------



## irishboy (Feb 12, 2010)

711grower said:


> i want to thank irish for his unbiased results and attempts to clear the confusion and bring some light to the led controversy. kudos to you. i do have a question for you since you have so much led experience now. i am considering either using a single 1000 watt hid light or approximately 1000 watts of leds. watt for watt do you think the leds could produce the same yield as hid? my concern isnt the expense of led lights over halide. i have serious concerns using a 1000 watt halide and the long term expenses associated with cooling and ventilation. i am also concerned with noise. a 1000 watt bulb needs some serious ventilation as well. your thoughts are greatly appreciated


um i would say yes i think watt for watt led could match or come close to HID. but its the whole cost thing that really gets you. but if money ant a thing they i would say you could come close to HID. but let me say that you would still need venting with leds a 1000w of leds will still put out allot of heat. ur best beat would to buy smaller led units like 180w or so and cover ur plants. that way you would get more covarge area and be able to keep the lights closer. put if you picked the right led company i think you could match HID watt for watt. i am very curies on if this 600w led can match 600w of HPS. from what i have seen allot of newbie growers are getting high HID yields with leds, but i tend not to believe everything i see on the forums. i think HID will still produce higher quality denser buds. look at some leds grows and some HID grows and you can see how much tighter/more dense the HPS buds are. 

i would still think HID would be better because you dont have to adjust all of those lights and it would be wayy cheaper to get a very nice setup. either way ur going to need a vent fan because their will still be allot of heat either way. but i would say yes you could match watt for watt with the right led company and if you used the led right. keeping them close during flowering.

keep an eye on Rumples grow or mine and we shall se for sure.


----------



## brutalbuds (Feb 13, 2010)

irishboy I'm happy I found your grow, I'm planning a SCRoG with LED's and I need some info, I'll be watching your grow for sure.


----------



## KenWood (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll be lurking around here Irish.


----------



## alexonfire (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice thread, I will be looking forward to see how the LEDs do


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

irish u should or someone should try this set up i use 2 400watt hps with 4 90 w led ufo over 2 4x4 tabels ebb and flo and it works well really well i wont post pics as im not as legal as some haha


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

brutalbuds said:


> irishboy I'm happy I found your grow, I'm planning a SCRoG with LED's and I need some info, I'll be watching your grow for sure.


coll pull up a chair and enjoy the show


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

KenWood said:


> I'll be lurking around here Irish.


as always welcome brother ken, how things on ur neck of the woods? haven't heard from u in a while


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Nice thread, I will be looking forward to see how the LEDs do


welcome. lets find out what 600w of leds can do?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> irish u should or someone should try this set up i use 2 400watt hps with 4 90 w led ufo over 2 4x4 tabels ebb and flo and it works well really well i wont post pics as im not as legal as some haha


ya i have heard leds make good sub lighting with HPS


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

no brother not good fantastic there insane the amount of sugar dif compare to hid alone


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

here are some pics at 7 days old. i started to LST them yesterday.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Irishboy, really digging the LED grow. I just constructed a cabinet with a 90W UFO 9:1 ratio. I figured you, having had a good bit of prior experience, might have some advice on whether this would be enough for a single plant I intend on LST'ing. I was think about adding in 2, 26w cfl (100w equiv.) but I have a few concerns. One is heat. Also I would have to place them under the sides of the UFO and possibly block a few of the individual lights in the UFO. I'm also worried the heat from the CFL's may scorch the UFO plastic cover. I'm not sure how heat resistant that clear plastic is. Plus with those lights I would have to keep the plant shorter to avoid burning so the effectiveness of the UFO would be reduced since the further away the plant gets the less effective a LED is. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated, and good luck on your grow.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Hi Irishboy, really digging the LED grow. I just constructed a cabinet with a 90W UFO 9:1 ratio. I figured you, having had a good bit of prior experience, might have some advice on whether this would be enough for a single plant I intend on LST'ing. I was think about adding in 2, 26w cfl (100w equiv.) but I have a few concerns. One is heat. Also I would have to place them under the sides of the UFO and possibly block a few of the individual lights in the UFO. I'm also worried the heat from the CFL's may scorch the UFO plastic cover. I'm not sure how heat resistant that clear plastic is. Plus with those lights I would have to keep the plant shorter to avoid burning so the effectiveness of the UFO would be reduced since the further away the plant gets the less effective a LED is. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated, and good luck on your grow.


you should be good with a 90w ufo and one plant. but if you could somehow add some CFL without causes any troubles then that would be allot better. but if it was going to cause a problem then i would say just use the 90w and youll be fine. just keep the 90w close during flowering and use mylar to reflect the light more if you already haven't.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I figured out how I can add the CFL's. They will be pointing straight down but should fit in just fine. I am growing them in rubbermaid tubs, ghetto I know, but I've had great results with it. They are lined with a doubled up layer of white duct tape.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 14, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I think I figured out how I can add the CFL's. They will be pointing straight down but should fit in just fine. I am growing them in rubbermaid tubs, ghetto I know, but I've had great results with it. They are lined with a doubled up layer of white duct tape.


I am using a 180w jumbo UFO with 2 CFL's and it is working great, I managed to hang them in the middle lower part of the plants that usually does not get light to bump up the lower buds and it is working really good 

So figure out some way to hang those bad boys

Good luck


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 14, 2010)

Pulling up a chair for this one. Even though I don't have personal experience with LED's, I am a believer & am stoked to see what will become of these 4 ladies. I'm thinkin monsters with that light!!


----------



## HarvestHighway (Feb 14, 2010)

sub'ed.


----------



## SFImage (Feb 15, 2010)

oh my grow is 2 days ahead of yours. it will be cool to try to keep up. right now yours looks great!


----------



## irishboy (Feb 15, 2010)

SFImage said:


> oh my grow is 2 days ahead of yours. it will be cool to try to keep up. right now yours looks great!


you should see them now they getting real nice with this LST i am doing.


----------



## SFImage (Feb 15, 2010)

awesome, can't wait to see some pictures. I'm planning on starting my LST on day 14, so in 3 days.


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have gone through your other wonderful LED grows to determine if LED is right for me. Thank you for your hard work and I will be watching this grow closely as I think it is going to be great!


----------



## irishboy (Feb 15, 2010)

bigbird87 said:


> I have gone through your other wonderful LED grows to determine if LED is right for me. Thank you for your hard work and I will be watching this grow closely as I think it is going to be great!


thanks man. glade my other grows helped


----------



## sniper420 (Feb 15, 2010)

what does one of those 600 watts run $$


----------



## irishboy (Feb 16, 2010)

sniper420 said:


> what does one of those 600 watts run $$


i believe $1900


----------



## irishboy (Feb 17, 2010)

here are some quick pics i just took to show Mid-week growth.


----------



## smppro (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats nice looking perlite!, im easily amused.


----------



## one11 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is really similiar to my grow...except the light. very interested. scribed.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 17, 2010)

Lookin good Irish- I can't wait to get my order from Speedy so I can set-up my LED grow! I am doing a Grow Journal- I'll send you the link when it gets started. I wish I could start with clones like you  Those first couple weeks from seed seem so long.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2010)

irishboy said:


> here are some quick pics i just took to show Mid-week growth.



They look nice and healthy Bro...

How big will you let them get before you flip them?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 17, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Lookin good Irish- I can't wait to get my order from Speedy so I can set-up my LED grow! I am doing a Grow Journal- I'll send you the link when it gets started. I wish I could start with clones like you  Those first couple weeks from seed seem so long.


cool brother send me the link when u start.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 17, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> They look nice and healthy Bro...
> 
> How big will you let them get before you flip them?


around 20" or so.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2010)

irishboy said:


> around 20" or so.


Wow... that's tall.... 

I use 600w HPS and try to have plants FINISH at no more than 30"...

So I flip the Sativas at 10".. max

and the Indicas at 15"... max

Anymore than that and I feel the bottoms are not getting enough light...

I am really curious to see how your LEDs perform... you are really pushing the envelope here...


----------



## irishboy (Feb 18, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Wow... that's tall....
> 
> I use 600w HPS and try to have plants FINISH at no more than 30"...
> 
> ...


i really want to see what these leds can do. i want to let them finish at 4'


----------



## HDB (Feb 20, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> or 175 for the 120 watter if u wanna un load either one


I have two of the 120 watt panels from the same company, if you would like I'll sell them for $320 shipped for both. Bigbird had pm'd me and said he was sending a money order for them, but he blew it off, so they are still for sale.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 20, 2010)

HDB said:


> I have two of the 120 watt panels from the same company, if you would like I'll sell them for $320 shipped for both. Bigbird had pm'd me and said he was sending a money order for them, but he blew it off, so they are still for sale.


 i only need one i offer 150 for one shipped


----------



## HDB (Feb 20, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> i only need one i offer 150 for one shipped


 Deal. If your serious pm me, and ill repy with address you can send mney order to, no paypal or checks.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 20, 2010)

here are some day 14 pics of veg


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> here are some day 14 pics of veg


 looks like that led is kicking ass in veg. cant wait to see how it does in flower.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Irish,
I got my Flying Dutchmen seeds from Speedy Seedz and I started germinating this weekend. I started a grow journal, there's not much yet but I will be updating frequently. I will be using the 180 watt LED UFO from ProSource. So Stoked to get this party started, LOL.
Here is the link to MY JOURNAL.
Your grow is still lookin good man.


----------



## cdt89 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey irishboy where bouts you from?? ill be watching this one it looks good!!!


----------



## irishboy (Feb 22, 2010)

cdt89 said:


> hey irishboy where bouts you from?? ill be watching this one it looks good!!!


where am i from??lol.. a magical place far far away. come on bro you dont ask that.


----------



## smppro (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL hopefully he meant globally, but seriously what street you live on.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 23, 2010)

smppro said:


> LOL hopefully he meant globally, but seriously what street you live on.


ill tell you if you give me ur SSN# and mothers maiden name?


----------



## bigkuz68 (Feb 23, 2010)

subscribed man, i always enjoy following your tests


----------



## smppro (Feb 23, 2010)

irishboy said:


> ill tell you if you give me ur SSN# and mothers maiden name?


Awesome, shes a nice lady, youll love her.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 23, 2010)

smppro said:


> Awesome, shes a nice lady, youll love her.


lol. your too funny brother


----------



## irishboy (Feb 24, 2010)

i had some free time to snap a few pics of day 18


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 24, 2010)

wow nice dude u never did say what u want for that 120 though im still intrested and i do know u got these sweet lights free so a deal would be nice


----------



## irishboy (Feb 24, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> wow nice dude u never did say what u want for that 120 though im still intrested and i do know u got these sweet lights free so a deal would be nice


i already sold it to my friend, he ended coming threw at the end. sorry brother.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 24, 2010)

all good bro nice grow


----------



## irishboy (Feb 24, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> all good bro nice grow


ill keep an eye out for you bro. i have friends that have some leds and might quite growing. ill talk to them if they do


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Irish- this 180 watt LED light has me seeing green afterwards- damn it's bright  LOL- how in the hell are you working with 600 watts? You have to wear shades, right?


----------



## irishboy (Feb 25, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Hey Irish- this 180 watt LED light has me seeing green afterwards- damn it's bright  LOL- how in the hell are you working with 600 watts? You have to wear shades, right?


bro ive been around leds for so long they dont even bother my eyes anymore. i dont think thats a good thing? where sun glasses bro.


----------



## p.rock (Feb 27, 2010)

Still watchin man, In the process of building a closet/bubble buckets and a system to let my 400w dangle. You got any opinions onn where to get seeds from?


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 27, 2010)

Attitude looks like the place to go

I am going for from TGA seeds next round I think


----------



## irishboy (Feb 27, 2010)

p.rock said:


> Still watchin man, In the process of building a closet/bubble buckets and a system to let my 400w dangle. You got any opinions onn where to get seeds from?


i heard Attitude seeds was a good place.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 27, 2010)

p.rock said:


> Still watchin man, In the process of building a closet/bubble buckets and a system to let my 400w dangle. You got any opinions onn where to get seeds from?


I bought my seeds from Speedy Seedz. They have good prices on product and shipping. The Customer service is top-notch though. I got my seeds 2 weeks after ordering.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 28, 2010)

ok guys today is day 22 of veg. i am going to give them a few more days and ill hit 12/12. take a look at the nodes on the Hindu Skunk, very tight and stacked. this is with the light at 26" above the top of the plants. as of right now all plants are still covered completely by the led light even with them this big. i switched my nutes due to the lack of cal/mag my older nutes had in them. you can see on my older leaves where i had a mag issue, but all new growth is coming in good once i added cal/mag plus and change my nutes.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Feb 28, 2010)

irishboy said:


> ok guys today is day 22 of veg. i am going to give them a few more days and ill hit 12/12. take a look at the nodes on the Hindu Skunk, very tight and stacked. this is with the light at 26" above the top of the plants. as of right now all plants are still covered completely by the led light even with them this big. i switched my nutes due to the lack of cal/mag my older nutes had in them. you can see on my older leaves where i had a mag issue, but all new growth is coming in good once i added cal/mag plus and change my nutes.


Damn Bro- those stalks are thick as fuck! Nice. Looks like they can hold some fatass bud with no probs. And everything looks real great. Can't wait for 12/12 to see those beautiful white pistils start sprouting!


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 28, 2010)

how do i link this thread to another one so people over there can find this one easy?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 28, 2010)

ill do it for you.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 28, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Damn Bro- those stalks are thick as fuck! Nice. Looks like they can hold some fatass bud with no probs. And everything looks real great. Can't wait for 12/12 to see those beautiful white pistils start sprouting!


you and me both brother. cant wait. 

the stalks are fat on these girls.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 28, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> how do i link this thread to another one so people over there can find this one easy?


you mean like this? https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 28, 2010)

ya man just like that there are some ignorant people who say led cant grow plants


----------



## irishboy (Feb 28, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> ya man just like that there are some ignorant people who say led cant grow plants


just copy and past it. highlight it and right click your mouse and copy it.


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

looking good, subscribed


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 1, 2010)

ya i figured it out i was so blazed i didnt think copy and paste would work ahhhhhhahahaha


----------



## p.rock (Mar 2, 2010)

Grow Irish GROW!!!!


----------



## zgr812 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pulling up a seat for the ride!! Lookin good !!


----------



## irishboy (Mar 3, 2010)

zgr812 said:


> Pulling up a seat for the ride!! Lookin good !!


about to flip the switch on sat. right now my tallest plant is almost 20" so its time. the reason for not hiting the 12/12 right now was yesterday i did some pruning and wanted to just give them a few days to relax.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Mar 4, 2010)

irishboy said:


> about to flip the switch on sat. right now my tallest plant is almost 20" so its time. the reason for not hiting the 12/12 right now was yesterday i did some pruning and wanted to just give them a few days to relax.


Flip da switch!  Now it gets real fun


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 4, 2010)

yessssssssss cant wait


----------



## irishboy (Mar 6, 2010)

alright guys heres the pics of the end on day 28 of veg and the start of day 1 of flowering. the leaves arnt really that yellow and dull its just the way the camera makes them look with the flash on mixed with the led light. now lets let the games begin and see what kind of buds this bad boy can produce


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 7, 2010)

definetly in for this one


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Mar 7, 2010)

glad too see they are in flower, hope ya get all girls. 
let the buddage begin!


----------



## irishboy (Mar 13, 2010)

here is day 7 of flowering. their starting to bloom. getting the white pistils sprouting up. the stretching hasn't been really that much. maybe 8" at the most. plants are doing great very health, then drink allot of water pretty fast.


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good my man as usual

I did pretty good with the last round not sure how much in weight but I filled all my jars and them some so I did better than last round

I am looking to up the wattage for next round not sure which way I will go


----------



## jflynn83 (Mar 14, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Looking good my man as usual
> 
> I did pretty good with the last round not sure how much in weight but I filled all my jars and them some so I did better than last round
> 
> I am looking to up the wattage for next round not sure which way I will go


 lookin good irish 
tcurtiss what brand leds do you use?
those 2nd gen hgl are pretty bad ass the 1st gens are really better used for veg


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks great Irish- love the close up shots- seeing the pistils is rewarding!


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 15, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> lookin good irish
> tcurtiss what brand leds do you use?
> those 2nd gen hgl are pretty bad ass the 1st gens are really better used for veg


I have a prosource 180w jumbo UFO

Good results from 2 grows so far


----------



## Chais82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just want to say what a great job your doing Irish! Ive read some of your other posts and Ive learned alot. I had a question and I hope you dont mind me posting here. There is a stealth box system I came accross online that Im intrested in. Its called the area51 box. The link is http://thestealthbox.com/products/AeroponicFog/A304.html Ive grown outdooor a couple a times. So Im still a rookie, especialy to the indoor scene. Was hoping to get you and your readers thoughts on this system. Is it worth it or do you know a better way for me to start my first setup. I felt this had some relivince to this thread because the box is a LED setup. Also with your knowledge I couldnt of thought of a better person to ask. Thanks in advance. And I look foward to see the results of the 600w led setup.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Chais82 said:


> Just want to say what a great job your doing Irish! Ive read some of your other posts and Ive learned alot. I had a question and I hope you dont mind me posting here. There is a stealth box system I came accross online that Im intrested in. Its called the area51 box. The link is http://thestealthbox.com/products/AeroponicFog/A304.html Ive grown outdooor a couple a times. So Im still a rookie, especialy to the indoor scene. Was hoping to get you and your readers thoughts on this system. Is it worth it or do you know a better way for me to start my first setup. I felt this had some relivince to this thread because the box is a LED setup. Also with your knowledge I couldnt of thought of a better person to ask. Thanks in advance. And I look foward to see the results of the 600w led setup.


to be honest thats the first time i have seen on of those. looks nice, kinda small though. but i do think that is allot of money for something like that. i rather get a grow lab tent for a few hundred dollars and it would be bigger. thats just my opinion though.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 17, 2010)

Chais82 said:


> Just want to say what a great job your doing Irish! Ive read some of your other posts and Ive learned alot. I had a question and I hope you dont mind me posting here. There is a stealth box system I came accross online that Im intrested in. Its called the area51 box. The link is http://thestealthbox.com/products/AeroponicFog/A304.html Ive grown outdooor a couple a times. So Im still a rookie, especialy to the indoor scene. Was hoping to get you and your readers thoughts on this system. Is it worth it or do you know a better way for me to start my first setup. I felt this had some relivince to this thread because the box is a LED setup. Also with your knowledge I couldnt of thought of a better person to ask. Thanks in advance. And I look foward to see the results of the 600w led setup.


 dude that shit looks sweet but like irish said a lil small and a lot of dough i also like the tents bigger and cheaper


----------



## Chais82 (Mar 17, 2010)

irishboy said:


> to be honest thats the first time i have seen on of those. looks nice, kinda small though. but i do think that is allot of money for something like that. i rather get a grow lab tent for a few hundred dollars and it would be bigger. thats just my opinion though.


The tent looks like a great idea. My concern is smell and ventilation. also I'd like to go aeroponics. Im just nervouse to make such a big investment and fail. I have about $2000 to $3000 to play with. And like I said I dont have any experience to growing indoor. I have no dougt that I will learn and adapt quickly. Ive read alot but so much different information out there thats its hard to determin whats what. I value your oppinion very much so. If you have the time and dont mind giving me any advise its very much appreciated! Thanks for your patience!

p.s. I relize this discussion is getting off topic. So I will not keep bringing up my own issues. Just need a little guidence. Thanks again!


----------



## irishboy (Mar 18, 2010)

Chais82 said:


> The tent looks like a great idea. My concern is smell and ventilation. also I'd like to go aeroponics. Im just nervouse to make such a big investment and fail. I have about $2000 to $3000 to play with. And like I said I dont have any experience to growing indoor. I have no dougt that I will learn and adapt quickly. Ive read alot but so much different information out there thats its hard to determin whats what. I value your oppinion very much so. If you have the time and dont mind giving me any advise its very much appreciated! Thanks for your patience!
> 
> p.s. I relize this discussion is getting off topic. So I will not keep bringing up my own issues. Just need a little guidence. Thanks again!


dont worry about it bro, this thread is here to also help other growers. ask any questions u want..

a tent will keep in smell pretty good if you have good ventaltion and a good filter. after all they light proof. but this is what ive been told, i haven't used one yet for myself. i am about to buy one real soon maybe.

IMO going areo of ur first grow might be jumping the gun. areo setups need constant looking after and is more easier to mess up a grow. lots of things can go wrong. i like soil or soiless mediums because they are allot more forgiving. i also like DWC allot. ur first couple of grow just keep is simply. with plenty of fresh good co2 and u will be fine. i recond reading a book or going threw these forums, you will find all the info u need on the web. just keep it simple at first bro.


----------



## p.rock (Mar 19, 2010)

irishboy said:


> dont worry about it bro, this thread is here to also help other growers. ask any questions u want..
> 
> a tent will keep in smell pretty good if you have good ventaltion and a good filter. after all they light proof. but this is what ive been told, i haven't used one yet for myself. i am about to buy one real soon maybe.
> 
> IMO going areo of ur first grow might be jumping the gun. areo setups need constant looking after and is more easier to mess up a grow. lots of things can go wrong. i like soil or soiless mediums because they are allot more forgiving. i also like DWC allot. ur first couple of grow just keep is simply. with plenty of fresh good co2 and u will be fine. i recond reading a book or going threw these forums, you will find all the info u need on the web. just keep it simple at first bro.


agreed, I just got some seeds going in my aerogarden some blueberry x widow and jack herer x ak-47, its my first grow as well and i plan on swapping out to a dwc (rubbermaid tub) type of grow, and implementing a grow tent when the times right (and my pockets maybe have somethin in em)


----------



## Irishgreen (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow~~~~

Cool thread! I'm loving the use of the LED's........you hear so much that they don't grow good buds. It's nice to actually see something being produced by them. Great project!

PS~ Hello Irishboy..........I'm Irishgreen! lol nice to meet you!


----------



## irishboy (Mar 19, 2010)

Irishgreen said:


> Wow~~~~
> 
> Cool thread! I'm loving the use of the LED's........you hear so much that they don't grow good buds. It's nice to actually see something being produced by them. Great project!
> 
> PS~ Hello Irishboy..........I'm Irishgreen! lol nice to meet you!


nice to meet you.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 19, 2010)

p.rock said:


> agreed, I just got some seeds going in my aerogarden some blueberry x widow and jack herer x ak-47, its my first grow as well and i plan on swapping out to a dwc (rubbermaid tub) type of grow, and implementing a grow tent when the times right (and my pockets maybe have somethin in em)


DWC rocks. some of the best plants ive seen were in DWC


----------



## Chais82 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I bought a 7x4x6.5 (L x W x H) tent. I also went with 1000 WATT HPS MH HALIDE GROW LIGHT AIR COOLED. With your tests Ive come to the conclusion LED is just not ready yet. That should be enough lighting or should I double up? I know one will do but I want the best possable grow I can get. I will have anywhere from 6 to 14 plants flowering at once. I also bought a control which will control everything. (lights, pumps, vents, ac, and co2 when i get it). Thanks again Irishboy!


----------



## irishboy (Mar 20, 2010)

Chais82 said:


> Well I bought a 7x4x6.5 (L x W x H) tent. I also went with 1000 WATT HPS MH HALIDE GROW LIGHT AIR COOLED. With your tests Ive come to the conclusion LED is just not ready yet. That should be enough lighting or should I double up? I know one will do but I want the best possable grow I can get. I will have anywhere from 6 to 14 plants flowering at once. I also bought a control which will control everything. (lights, pumps, vents, ac, and co2 when i get it). Thanks again Irishboy!


if you want the best of the best i would rock two 1000w hps in that tent. for best results 100w for every 4x4 tray or tent. of course i am talking about getting some fat ass buds. to more lights u have the more foot print you get with the lights being closer equals more fatter buds. but at the end its all about the money you want to spend and pay on power.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 20, 2010)

*day 14 of flowering *


----------



## jflynn83 (Mar 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> *day 14 of flowering *


 lookin good irish cant wait for the girls to put on some weight


----------



## jflynn83 (Mar 21, 2010)

so irish how much heat does that 600 give off? im thinkin of buyin one waitin on the results thanks


----------



## irishboy (Mar 21, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> so irish how much heat does that 600 give off? im thinkin of buyin one waitin on the results thanks


in my 6-10-8 room it raises it 8-10F* without any fans or vententing turned on.


----------



## Chais82 (Mar 22, 2010)

irishboy said:


> if you want the best of the best i would rock two 1000w hps in that tent. for best results 100w for every 4x4 tray or tent. of course i am talking about getting some fat ass buds. to more lights u have the more foot print you get with the lights being closer equals more fatter buds. but at the end its all about the money you want to spend and pay on power.


If I were to use two fixtures, can I connect the two lights to the same exaust and use one fan to cool them? Or should they have seperate fans and exaust? Either way I could experiment. But It might help make my dicision wether I go with one light or two.


----------



## Professor Puff.n.Tuff (Mar 22, 2010)

you can hook as many lights as you want to one fan virtually...

I have hooked up 8, of course I had two eight inch fans on each side for adequate air flow and to serve its purpose. as long as your air supply to your light is much cooler than the light you can hook up several, just make sure that your fan is moving enough air. you can tell by the heat emitted from the face of your HID. with two 1000's you could prolly get away with using two six inch inline fans from the local hardware store.

I didnt read this whole post, but my two cents on the LED subject is that they are too costly to buy from a manufacturer, when you can build your own at a fraction of the cost. i built a board of my own and saw great results. the plants with the LED lights + the HPS were much bushier, faster (half of the grow room). the other half of the room was only under the same, shared, 1000 they did as expected.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Chais82 said:


> If I were to use two fixtures, can I connect the two lights to the same exaust and use one fan to cool them? Or should they have seperate fans and exaust? Either way I could experiment. But It might help make my dicision wether I go with one light or two.


ya bro if you get a strong enoff vent fan you can just hook all two light to on ducting. no need to run two differnt vent hoses and vent fans. i line to both lights. with two 1000s u will get some fat ass buds if you take care of ur girls right. that much light is no joke


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

hey whats up irish boy. im subbed for this grow as i have never really paid much attention to leds but i will for this to see the results. every thing looks like its goin good.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey whats up irish boy. im subbed for this grow as i have never really paid much attention to leds but i will for this to see the results. every thing looks like its goin good.


thanks for stopping bye. as of right now everything seem to be right on track with the flowering. i cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

im sure it will turn out good


----------



## Ironlungz82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Cant wait to see the final out come! So what do you think of LED grow lights so far? Since you have some experience with a few of them now. Do you see a difference in quality in the bud between HPS and LED? I'm also assuming your getting a little more yield with HPS then LED, correct? Since HPS has more penetration compared to LED. One of them that you used which is the 126watt from hydrogrowled, I recently purchased and so far I'm liking it a lot. So much easier to deal with heat. And if this is successful I'm thinking about purchasing a 600watt led. If I had the time and the fund I would like to do a HPS vs LED comparison test also.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 23, 2010)

Ironlungz82 said:


> Cant wait to see the final out come! So what do you think of LED grow lights so far? Since you have some experience with a few of them now. Do you see a difference in quality in the bud between HPS and LED? I'm also assuming your getting a little more yield with HPS then LED, correct? Since HPS has more penetration compared to LED. One of them that you used which is the 126watt from hydrogrowled, I recently purchased and so far I'm liking it a lot. So much easier to deal with heat. And if this is successful I'm thinking about purchasing a 600watt led. If I had the time and the fund I would like to do a HPS vs LED comparison test also.


well leds might give you a little better quality but the yield from HPS makes up for more then that. as of right now i just dont see leds being cost effective. you pay more money and get less heat but also lose foot print and penetration. i did try the 126w and didnt really care for it, the claims are way over claimed. 126w will not match a 400w hps and 318w will not even come close to a 100w hps. leds so far as ive seen will only match watt for watt if that compared to HPS. the foot print just suck on them and penetration is allot weaker then HID. i truly believe you need 300w + to get good results from leds.


----------



## Ironlungz82 (Mar 23, 2010)

irishboy said:


> well leds might give you a little better quality but the yield from HPS makes up for more then that. as of right now i just dont see leds being cost effective. you pay more money and get less heat but also lose foot print and penetration. i did try the 126w and didnt really care for it, the claims are way over claimed. 126w will not match a 400w hps and 318w will not even come close to a 100w hps. leds so far as ive seen will only match watt for watt if that compared to HPS. the foot print just suck on them and penetration is allot weaker then HID. i truly believe you need 300w + to get good results from leds.


So whats your impression on the 600watt your testing on now? 

So when you grew with the LED the lower part of the plant didn't have many bud sites? or the buds didn't have much density to them? Just wondering since I think your the only one that was able to finish from start to finish using LED's.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 23, 2010)

Ironlungz82 said:


> So whats your impression on the 600watt your testing on now?
> 
> So when you grew with the LED the lower part of the plant didn't have many bud sites? or the buds didn't have much density to them? Just wondering since I think your the only one that was able to finish from start to finish using LED's.



so far the 600w seems to be doing fine this early into flower. and yes their where allot of popcorn buds on some plants that weren't to tall last grow. this is my last try using leds, if things dont come out good i will be back to HPS for sure.


----------



## p.rock (Mar 24, 2010)

THANK YOU for some observation based statements and not claims irish man, you saved me alot of money on the lights


----------



## Ironlungz82 (Mar 24, 2010)

At least we know you can still grow some quality buds with LED. You might not yield as much as HID or HPS like claimed. But LED is another optional light for growing, if your willing to spend the cash on them. I'm pretty sure if you throw in some CFL's in there that should help out some, while keeping heat and electricity down. Thanks for the testing Irishboy, at least you was able to squash some of the myths with growing with LED's.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ironlungz82 said:


> At least we know you can still grow some quality buds with LED. You might not yield as much as HID or HPS like claimed. But LED is another optional light for growing, if your willing to spend the cash on them. I'm pretty sure if you throw in some CFL's in there that should help out some, while keeping heat and electricity down. Thanks for the testing Irishboy, at least you was able to squash some of the myths with growing with LED's.


yes ur right leds may not yield more but they will grow some quality buds. CFL's always seem to help leds from what i have seen


----------



## irishboy (Mar 24, 2010)

p.rock said:


> THANK YOU for some observation based statements and not claims irish man, you saved me alot of money on the lights


glade i was able to help. always do your homework before buying any kind of leds or new lights. dont just take my word on it there are allot of other grows using all different leds out their. i just haven't seen any that made my mouth drop. and ive seen almost every one probley, plus ive tested allot with my own hands. but always do ur homework.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 24, 2010)

no guys i want to let you know the things i say are from only the lights ive tested in the past. i am not talking about leds i have not tested or my 600w that i am using right now, because i just began my grow with it and haven't seen one finished with the company yet. i wont knock something until ive tried it and see what it dose.


----------



## p.rock (Mar 25, 2010)

Church, oh yeah, i didn't realize this whole growing thing was mostly patience and a little work haha, i'm on week 2 of my veg cycle using an aero garden (soon to switch to dwc (tub style w/coco/400whps) and i feel that its more of a passive thing


----------



## irishboy (Mar 27, 2010)

*day 21 of flowering*


----------



## jflynn83 (Mar 28, 2010)

irishboy said:


> *day 21 of flowering*


 lookin good by the pics whats it lookin like in real life?


----------



## irishboy (Mar 28, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> lookin good by the pics whats it lookin like in real life?


looks pretty good in real life.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome Irish!


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 28, 2010)

that 600 is doing a nice job


----------



## SFImage (Mar 28, 2010)

Man they be doing great! it's interesting to watch your grow because it's very similar to mine just with LEDS vs HPS.
That and your growing skills and experience trump mine. 
I am jealous! hah, keep it up.


----------



## irishboy (Mar 31, 2010)

SFImage said:


> Man they be doing great! it's interesting to watch your grow because it's very similar to mine just with LEDS vs HPS.
> That and your growing skills and experience trump mine.
> I am jealous! hah, keep it up.


lol. thanks.
i am just a normal grower that pays extra attention to my plants. they live better then i do.lol


----------



## irishboy (Mar 31, 2010)

i wish i had a real good camera, because the resien on these girls already is mind blowing, especially the XJ-13, ive never seen anything like it this early, the leaves and stuff are just covered in resin. cant wait to see how it turns out?


----------



## irishboy (Mar 31, 2010)

i had some free time so i thought i would give you guys a sneak peek. today is 25days of flowering, ill post more pics on sat.


----------



## SFImage (Mar 31, 2010)

yup looking good, 
just curious, do you count days flowering from when you switched it to 12 and 12? or when it showed sex?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 1, 2010)

SFImage said:


> yup looking good,
> just curious, do you count days flowering from when you switched it to 12 and 12? or when it showed sex?


count from when u switch to 12/12


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 1, 2010)

I just went back to the first day to see them as babies- wow they have come a long way man! I can't believe that is just 4 plants- looks like a fuckin forest bro!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

irishboy said:


> count from when u switch to 12/12


i count once they actually start to flower some can take up to 2 weeks to show sex and in that timeit hasnt flowered so it hasnt been flowering for 2 weeks its just had a 12/12 light schedule if you count from the time u change the lights then a plant they takes 8 weeks to finish will seem like it is takin 10 just because u strted counting the day the lights switched. this is just my opinion though


----------



## smppro (Apr 1, 2010)

Even though the plant isnt showing signs of flowering doesnt mean it hasnt begun the flowering process. Flowering is triggered by 12/12, it just takes a week or 2 for it to be noticed.


----------



## mtblackdog (Apr 1, 2010)

sweet posts once again Irish boy, been reading back through your stuff all good. Are you still sold on the 180 watt pro source for the money, I am leaning that direction on my next grow because of heat issues.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 1, 2010)

mtblackdog said:


> sweet posts once again Irish boy, been reading back through your stuff all good. Are you still sold on the 180 watt pro source for the money, I am leaning that direction on my next grow because of heat issues.


no, i think their too much money for what they can do. thats allot of money for just 180w, i rather get a hps light and grow bigger buds. i just think their wayy too much money for what they are


----------



## irishboy (Apr 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i count once they actually start to flower some can take up to 2 weeks to show sex and in that timeit hasnt flowered so it hasnt been flowering for 2 weeks its just had a 12/12 light schedule if you count from the time u change the lights then a plant they takes 8 weeks to finish will seem like it is takin 10 just because u strted counting the day the lights switched. this is just my opinion though


i think 12/12 is the only way to count. i have never seen anyone els do it any other way. but to each is their own. i guess its all up to the grower.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

yes each to their own i just thought id throw that out theri, not tryin to strat up a debate


----------



## irishboy (Apr 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> yes each to their own i just thought id throw that out theri, not tryin to strat up a debate


for sure. thanks for the input, never thought of counting that way, either way it dosent matter how anyone count their flowering as long as the trics say its done then it done. +rep for the input on the way you do it, and sharing.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 1, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> I just went back to the first day to see them as babies- wow they have come a long way man! I can't believe that is just 4 plants- looks like a fuckin forest bro!


lol.. ya allot of people say its hard to believe that its only 4 plants.. its my mini led jungle


----------



## mtblackdog (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Irish Boy, thats what i was wondering, now how to deal with my heat issue, its not bad just 85 for about 4 hours a day, but as the outside temps climb so is my room. I can ventilate some, but now Im thinking about inline water coolers.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 2, 2010)

mtblackdog said:


> Thanks Irish Boy, thats what i was wondering, now how to deal with my heat issue, its not bad just 85 for about 4 hours a day, but as the outside temps climb so is my room. I can ventilate some, but now Im thinking about inline water coolers.


ventilation is a must!!!! the plants need fresh air all the time and old air exhausted out.. allot of led company's say oh with leds you dont need to run vent-fans because they run so cool.BS!!!! you do need vent fans no matter what if u want good results and bigger buds. get some GroTek pro-silicate its the best ive heard but any one will help big time with heat stress. Silicate helps with high temps. ive grown in 100F* weather and did fine with leds. heat stress with leds isn't bad because you dont have that high radiant heat that hps throws out on ur plants.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 2, 2010)

have u ever tried the grow panel 45? i saw it and im tryin 2 see wassup with it i havent seen many LED grows but i was wondering if its good for flowering? i'm pretty interested in it but i noticed that the lumen output is very low on LED's i think that the thing has 5000 lumens thats not even enough for one plant..


----------



## irishboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> have u ever tried the grow panel 45? i saw it and im tryin 2 see wassup with it i havent seen many LED grows but i was wondering if its good for flowering? i'm pretty interested in it but i noticed that the lumen output is very low on LED's i think that the thing has 5000 lumens thats not even enough for one plant..


sorry bro i never used it or even seen a grow done by it.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 3, 2010)

so last night i took out my 600w led panel and took a razor blade and cut the glue out that was holding the glass in place then took a spark plug threw it against the glass lens and broke it, took all the peaces out and put it back in the grow room. Holy $hit it mad a big difference on how bright and intense light it now, plus i got a better foot print. i will never leave the glass on my led anymore. i wish i would have done the a long time ago. i am very very happy with this mod. 

then i took a piece of the glass witch is kinda thick and took my led flashlight and shined it on back peaces of material then put the glass in front of it and i could clearly see a different on how it blocks some light. if u think leds are bright with the glass then u have no clue how bright they are without the glass.

ill have some pics of the girls tonight for day 28


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 3, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> have u ever tried the grow panel 45? i saw it and im tryin 2 see wassup with it i havent seen many LED grows but i was wondering if its good for flowering? i'm pretty interested in it but i noticed that the lumen output is very low on LED's i think that the thing has 5000 lumens thats not even enough for one plant..


 glow panel 45 only good for cloning its very even seedlings strecth


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 3, 2010)

irishboy said:


> so last night i took out my 600w led panel and took a razor blade and cut the glue out that was holding the glass in place then took a spark plug threw it against the glass lens and broke it, took all the peaces out and put it back in the grow room. Holy $hit it mad a big difference on how bright and intense light it now, plus i got a better foot print. i will never leave the glass on my led anymore. i wish i would have done the a long time ago. i am very very happy with this mod.
> 
> then i took a piece of the glass witch is kinda thick and took my led flashlight and shined it on back peaces of material then put the glass in front of it and i could clearly see a different on how it blocks some light. if u think leds are bright with the glass then u have no clue how bright they are without the glass.
> 
> ill have some pics of the girls tonight for day 28


 where did you get that idea? just interested why they even put the glass there anyways?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 3, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> where did you get that idea? just interested why they even put the glass there anyways?


i got the idea from the owner of my 600w light, after looking i can see the lense block light just like it dose with the seal HPS reflectors. i dont know why they put the lenses on the light probably for some warranty reasons.

it will be funny to see how many company's copy Mike from GLH idea. just remember he was the first to do this!!


----------



## irishboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*DAY 28 OF FLOWERING* welcome to my led jungle.


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 3, 2010)

break the glass hey im gonna do this to my lights tomorrow at noon dude i hope u r right hahaha +rep u if i can


----------



## irishboy (Apr 3, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> break the glass hey im gonna do this to my lights tomorrow at noon dude i hope u r right hahaha +rep u if i can


dont blame me if you mess up ur lights!..lol. what works for me might not work for others. the spark plug worked great, always breaks glass real nice. IDK if having the lense off will hurt the leds from dust or moister? but i will take my chance. just nobody blame me if it hurts ur lights, thats on u..lol


----------



## smppro (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting, is it just a regular piece of glass like in the 126w? I have a tool that deglazes glass i bet i could do it without breaking it, just wondering if it will be worth voiding a 3 year warranty.


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 4, 2010)

nope irish if my lights fuk up its on u bro lol jk makes sense though


----------



## xpmen (Apr 5, 2010)

cant wait to see how this grow ends up


----------



## Mr. Sobchak (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice grow Irish!


----------



## irishboy (Apr 7, 2010)

here is a mid week update of day 32 of flowering. got some real nice close ups of the resin


----------



## irishboy (Apr 7, 2010)

close ups of the resin


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 7, 2010)

irishboy said:


> close ups of the resin




Gettin Sticky!


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 8, 2010)

hell yea irish you should be happy its lookin awesome


----------



## irishboy (Apr 8, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> hell yea irish you should be happy its lookin awesome


ya their not looking to bad for a mid week update.lol cant wait to see what they look like latter on down the road


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 8, 2010)

irishboy said:


> ya their not looking to bad for a mid week update.lol cant wait to see what they look like latter on down the road


 yea looks like the 600 is gonna be worth every penny im pretty much sold on glh now i think these leds maybe better than hps but we will c i guess cant wait
excellent grow man props to u and mike


----------



## irishboy (Apr 10, 2010)

*day 35 of flowering *


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 10, 2010)

Impressive for LED to say the least... at 600w though the panel has to produce some heat correct? Sub'd to watch it finish.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Impressive for LED to say the least... at 600w though the panel has to produce some heat correct? Sub'd to watch it finish.


yes it dose make some heat. raises my room about 8-10F* but it dosent make radiant heat really on the plants, just puts the heat in the room


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Apr 12, 2010)

these girls look way fatter than the last ones bro, still looks to me like some plants respond better to the led lights than others. beautiful girls irish


----------



## irishboy (Apr 12, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> these girls look way fatter than the last ones bro, still looks to me like some plants respond better to the led lights than others. beautiful girls irish


yes ive noticed that also, the hindu skunk strains seem to love these lights


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL- picture #5 looks like you are fistbumping the plant- right on bro! LOL, nah I know you did it to show the size- wowza they are gettin mighty big- mad props Irish!


----------



## irishboy (Apr 12, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> LOL- picture #5 looks like you are fistbumping the plant- right on bro! LOL, nah I know you did it to show the size- wowza they are gettin mighty big- mad props Irish!


lmao! i was giving my plant props for growing so well.lol..


----------



## Bulldog1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been through all your led grows as I am in the market for 1 myself! Heat is my issue. I have a 3.5 ft x 2ft area and height is aproximately 6.5 to 7 ft. which light would you recommend and is there any experience with GLH's 180 or 120 watt lights or would the Prosource do? I would love to see you test a Growl led also! they have a herb pro series that are only being sold to medical marijuana states! By the way I'm scribed!!!!!!!


----------



## romano (Apr 14, 2010)

Pardon if been asked allready.. Could u use LEDS in the same manner as chrismas lights FOr grow?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 14, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I have been through all your led grows as I am in the market for 1 myself! Heat is my issue. I have a 3.5 ft x 2ft area and height is aproximately 6.5 to 7 ft. which light would you recommend and is there any experience with GLH's 180 or 120 watt lights or would the Prosource do? I would love to see you test a Growl led also! they have a herb pro series that are only being sold to medical marijuana states! By the way I'm scribed!!!!!!!


I wouldn't recommend the PS light all though it is a dosent light its way over priced and do see it worth the money for its performance. 

the GLH's seems to be doing good for me so far, and a couple of people ive seen with the lower watt ones seems to love it.
plus its the cheapest light around you get more watts for ur money since it uses 3w leds 

i havent seen a Growl led grow done yet, and i think i am gonna settle with the GLH light after this grow, of course if things turn out good at the end.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 14, 2010)

romano said:


> Pardon if been asked allready.. Could u use LEDS in the same manner as chrismas lights FOr grow?


not to sure if i understand what ur asking? can you grow with led x-mass light? i would say no it would not be worth it, and your probably wouldn't bud much


----------



## Bulldog1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Irish are there any documented grows you know of involving their 180 or 120? thanks in advance. your buds are looking sweet bro!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn, I was considering checking these out. the 1.8k price tag made me think twice, even the 300w is 1k. Sadly I think led technology still needs about 5 more years, right now it's just too cost prohibitive. Glad to see they can produce though, gives me hope for the future when they are a more reasonable price.


----------



## romano (Apr 14, 2010)

No, to get the light closer to the plant. One would have to take apart the ufo or whatever ,then instead of useing the leds in the ufo ... string them (like xmas lights) and drape them on your plant .. Obvious question ,would they be to hot for thaT ?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 14, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Thanks Irish are there any documented grows you know of involving their 180 or 120? thanks in advance. your buds are looking sweet bro!


http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/111011-360w-led-perpetual-sog-sponsored-growledhydro-com-pineapple-express-gigabud.html

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/115430-growledhydro-com-180w-super-lemon-haze-grow-lots-pics.html

there going to be one soon of a GLH 300w vs a 400w hps.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn, I was considering checking these out. the 1.8k price tag made me think twice, even the 300w is 1k. Sadly I think led technology still needs about 5 more years, right now it's just too cost prohibitive. Glad to see they can produce though, gives me hope for the future when they are a more reasonable price.


yes they are allot of money hopefully in a few years the prices will drop and the tech will go up.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 14, 2010)

romano said:


> No, to get the light closer to the plant. One would have to take apart the ufo or whatever ,then instead of useing the leds in the ufo ... string them (like xmas lights) and drape them on your plant .. Obvious question ,would they be to hot for thaT ?


i am not sure? they run pretty cool but dont think the plant would like direct contact like that


----------



## oakaero (Apr 16, 2010)

Loving your 600w led grow! do you know if http://www.prosourceworldwide.com/product_p/illuminator superpro hybrid.htm is 1w or 3w?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 16, 2010)

oakaero said:


> Loving your 600w led grow! do you know if http://www.prosourceworldwide.com/product_p/illuminator superpro hybrid.htm is 1w or 3w?


there 1w leds


----------



## oakaero (Apr 16, 2010)

oh okay thanks bro! Anyways I came across a good deal and went ahead with the order on two used units of 700w 5band tri spectrum led by prosource all for $2600 shipped. Thinking to run both of the 700w illuminator on a aeroflo 60 site (Non Staggered) in a grow tent. What do u think of this setup? Also I read CLF is a good combo with the led?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 16, 2010)

oakaero said:


> oh okay thanks bro! Anyways I came across a good deal and went ahead with the order on two used units of 700w 5band tri spectrum led by prosource all for $2600 shipped. Thinking to run both of the 700w illuminator on a aeroflo 60 site (Non Staggered) in a grow tent. What do u think of this setup? Also I read CLF is a good combo with the led?


sounds good. hope those lights yield good for you? and yes i have heard that cfl is great with leds but ive never used them yet.


----------



## oakaero (Apr 16, 2010)

I be sure to post in the grow journey, though still got quite a bit of things to get..but yeah those 4 plants are looking damn GOOD!


----------



## irishboy (Apr 17, 2010)

oakaero said:


> I be sure to post in the grow journey, though still got quite a bit of things to get..but yeah those 4 plants are looking damn GOOD!


thank you. remember you plants will be different from mine. both of these lights are totally different from each other big time. their are a few 700w ps grows i believe on here and on youtube you should take a look. ive only used their smaller 180w ufo's. good luck! send me a p.m. when u get the grow rocking.


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 17, 2010)

irishboy said:


> thank you. remember you plants will be different from mine. both of these lights are totally different from each other big time. their are a few 700w ps grows i believe on here and on youtube you should take a look. ive only used their smaller 180w ufo's. good luck! send me a p.m. when u get the grow rocking.


 whats up irish hows everything goin? u got me conviced on glh


----------



## irishboy (Apr 17, 2010)

*
day 42 of flowering *


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 17, 2010)

irishboy said:


> *day 42 of flowering *


 lookin damn good im impressed with every update


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 18, 2010)

Lookin FROSTY bro! Nice~~


----------



## Bulldog1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Irish that looks simply marv-lous! congratulations, I think I see a GLH in my future!


----------



## KenWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Irish, what is the flower time on these? Looking good Bro.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the good words!




KenWood said:


> Irish, what is the flower time on these? Looking good Bro.


around 70 days so another 28 days or so left.


----------



## irishboy (Apr 24, 2010)

*day 49 flowering*


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 24, 2010)

irishboy said:


> *day 49 flowering*


 looking good irish so what u think of the light so far? can u tell me what its footprint is on that thing im on the verge of gettin one myself thanks man


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 24, 2010)

also would you recommend the light over a 600 watt hps?


----------



## irishboy (Apr 24, 2010)

the foot print is kinda small compared to hps. maybe 3'x2.5'? at 18" high..idk? HPS has a bigger foot print.. i do like this light it seem to make some frosty buds. but its really depends on ur setup and growing needs, if you want to do a few smaller plants and have heat problems or venting hook up problems them leds might be better for you. if u want to grow on a larger scale then HID might be the one for you. i cant really say how this light stacks up to HID until i get the dried harvest done and find out the gram per watt. HID is allot less money, but more heat also.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 25, 2010)

*HOLY FUCK BRO!!

Those are some big ass colas! Shit... makes mine feel so small... damn, I have budsize envy now... shit, I better go buy a sports car to make up for my inadequacies... LOL

So, what is your watering schedule? Do you water less during flower than you did in Veg? How much water does a giant fuckin tree like that drink?

You are so the man. I am going to tell all my Irish friends that they can grow more than potatoes- LOL!!*


----------



## irishboy (Apr 25, 2010)

lmao!! u should see the potatoes i grow! i have a mix of 1:1 of soil and perlite in 5gal pots, and i feed every 3-4 days. the ones on the left side are almost 4' and the ones on the right are around 22-24". i had to tie some branches up because their falling over.lol. not too bad for some leds when others say leds wont flower.


----------



## sakhalchea (Apr 25, 2010)

your grow is so PRO! I wish I had plants like that but I have a 600 watter LED on 3 plants with little to no vegged and the yield looks dissapointing, everyone saying it id be lucky to get a quarter or a half oz a plant. since your very experienced. what do you think is the yield on these plants? they are almost done probably a week or 2 left. 

is she ready to harvest?


----------



## nz green (Apr 25, 2010)

bro irish awesome thread man been searching for a good thread on this you got it all hear the mother led and the results led lights fork out more uv than most for heavy resin production leds high uv my next grow im using the 1100w sunmaster has high uv output anyway awesome looking buds man


----------



## irishboy (Apr 25, 2010)

ya leds seem to make some frosty buds thats for sure. you should check out a 400w CHM light they hace tons on uv and blue spec and tons of red spec comparied to HPS/MH. its more of a fuller color and it runs much cooler then hps


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking good Irish

I have a few plants back under the old 180 but I think I may be upgrading to a 400 w HPS soon maybe keep the 180w in the also if the electrical can handle it

I have some Lemon Skunk, Kush, Silver Haze growing and thanks again for the threads

Did you make it over to the Expo last weekend? That was of the hook

Hash bar, edibles, freebies.............A great time

Keep up the green work


----------



## irishboy (Apr 26, 2010)

no i didnt get to make it, i was busy doing stuff, wish i could have been their


----------



## sakhalchea (Apr 26, 2010)

hey Irish do LED buds have a better taste and high than HPS? if the same strain was grown, or are they like the same


----------



## irishboy (Apr 26, 2010)

i think leds make more potent buds. but i cant say for sure and have never had a lab do a thc test.lol. and i have never done a side x side with led vs hps, but a while ago my friend and i grew the same strain as i was growing under leds we used all the same nutes and soil and mine smoked better but that dosent really prove it dose. allot of growers out their say their led weed smokes better, but i tend not to believe too many led grows because allot of them are from the owners or friends of led company's.


----------



## sakhalchea (Apr 26, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i think leds make more potent buds. but i cant say for sure and have never had a lab do a thc test.lol. and i have never done a side x side with led vs hps, but a while ago my friend and i grew the same strain as i was growing under leds we used all the same nutes and soil and mine smoked better but that dosent really prove it dose. allot of growers out their say their led weed smokes better, but i tend not to believe too many led grows because allot of them are from the owners or friends of led company's.


true true, leds do make airy sativia buds dense though


----------



## jflynn83 (Apr 27, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i think leds make more potent buds. but i cant say for sure and have never had a lab do a thc test.lol. and i have never done a side x side with led vs hps, but a while ago my friend and i grew the same strain as i was growing under leds we used all the same nutes and soil and mine smoked better but that dosent really prove it dose. allot of growers out their say their led weed smokes better, but i tend not to believe too many led grows because allot of them are from the owners or friends of led company's.


 how dense are those buds u have there??


----------



## irishboy (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont really like squeezing my buds too much but i did one of my lower ones and it seems very dense. we will see once they are dry?


----------



## ledgrowing (Apr 28, 2010)

when u chopping irish


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 28, 2010)

ditto ^^
Looking good Irish, +rep and subbed


----------



## irishboy (Apr 28, 2010)

around 3 weeks hopefully? they should finish on week 10, but sometimes they take longer so we shall see


----------



## irishboy (May 1, 2010)

*day 58 of flowering *


----------



## sakhalchea (May 1, 2010)

Man your doing awsome irish, i took note that you vegged your plants to 20-24 inches, how long it took for you to vegg that? My first grow yielded 1 oz all together cuz of noobish mistakes but im buying 2 mothers plants from the medical shop and vegging them to 20+ inches like how you did. im probably goNna get the hindu skunk since you have an awsome grow with them and Also remodeling my grow room to the point that only 2 mothers can fit with 5 feet in hieght lol for super light concentration  plus rep as soon as i figure out how to plus rep for putting it down for the leds


----------



## irishboy (May 2, 2010)

sakhalchea said:


> Man your doing awsome irish, i took note that you vegged your plants to 20-24 inches, how long it took for you to vegg that? My first grow yielded 1 oz all together cuz of noobish mistakes but im buying 2 mothers plants from the medical shop and vegging them to 20+ inches like how you did. im probably goNna get the hindu skunk since you have an awsome grow with them and Also remodeling my grow room to the point that only 2 mothers can fit with 5 feet in hieght lol for super light concentration  plus rep as soon as i figure out how to plus rep for putting it down for the leds


i veg them for 4 weeks, but remember i did LST them so it would have been shorter veg time to get that hight.


----------



## irishboy (May 3, 2010)

here is some pics of the XJ-13 @58 days. these buds are rock hard and you can see in the pics if you look hard you can see how tight they are. hardly no leaves just almost pure bud. i am loving this strain. the smell is like no other. if you have smoked or seen jack herre before then you will know what i mean, but with a touch of G-13 added to it.


----------



## irishboy (May 4, 2010)

take a look how frosty these buds are. the camera dosent even get 50% of the frost. this is the very bottom buds of my almost 4' plant.


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (May 4, 2010)

so this is with the 600watts of led?


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (May 4, 2010)

Looks oh so yummy. Nice job Irish.


----------



## irishboy (May 4, 2010)

Gr8Gr33nz said:


> so this is with the 600watts of led?


yes 600w led light


----------



## irishboy (May 4, 2010)

TheGreenThumbNewb said:


> Looks oh so yummy. Nice job Irish.


thanks man. i cant wait to smoke them


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 4, 2010)

wow irishboy they look sooooo TASTY!!!
nice work yo.. how much u thinkin it's gonna yield?


----------



## webb107 (May 4, 2010)

wow man thats amazing nice grow i want to go led some day


----------



## irishboy (May 4, 2010)

i have no clue? i am shooting for a pound.


----------



## irishboy (May 4, 2010)

thanks bro!


----------



## irishboy (May 6, 2010)

look its snowing in my room.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 6, 2010)

Lookin good, I started a few from seed this time and switched over to a 400 w HPS bulb instead of the UFO, big difference

How much longer do you have?


----------



## jflynn83 (May 6, 2010)

damn irish that shit looks awesome i cant wait for your final numbers


irishboy said:


> look its snowing in my room.


----------



## irishboy (May 6, 2010)

next sat i should pull them


----------



## irishboy (May 6, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> damn irish that shit looks awesome i cant wait for your final numbers


thanks man


----------



## Someguy15 (May 7, 2010)

Nice buds... They look very frosty! Best LED buds I've ever seen


----------



## irishboy (May 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice buds... They look very frosty! Best LED buds I've ever seen


thanks bro. ya man their so frosty, i cant wait to smoke them


----------



## jflynn83 (May 8, 2010)

irishboy said:


> thanks bro. ya man their so frosty, i cant wait to smoke them


damn so 1 week to go?


----------



## irishboy (May 8, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> damn so 1 week to go?


yup next 
sat there coming down


----------



## jflynn83 (May 8, 2010)

irishboy said:


> yup next
> sat there coming down


have u started the flush yet??


----------



## irishboy (May 8, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> have u started the flush yet??


ya last Monday or so.


----------



## irishboy (May 9, 2010)

Day 63 of flowering


----------



## Someguy15 (May 9, 2010)

Lookin nice man, see their starting to turn. Love watching them finish up before the harvest... Let us know how that light yields for you, enjoy the budz!


----------



## hempnotoil (May 9, 2010)

just started following your thread and it's awesome. haven't done anything myself yet, but the prospect of led's has me interested. what do you know about the 180w led's by the same company that gave you the 600. that thing is nice but it's 2 g's and i only wanted to invest about half of that on lights...if you had a grand to spend on lighting and wanted to grow say 6-10 plants, what LED lighting would you go with?


----------



## irishboy (May 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin nice man, see their starting to turn. Love watching them finish up before the harvest... Let us know how that light yields for you, enjoy the budz!


ya its real cool seeing them turn into solid buds and ger rock hard. i love the end also. i will post pics on the scale when there all dry, so we can see what this light is all about? although i have to admit this light grows some dank ass buds.


----------



## irishboy (May 9, 2010)

hempnotoil said:


> just started following your thread and it's awesome. haven't done anything myself yet, but the prospect of led's has me interested. what do you know about the 180w led's by the same company that gave you the 600. that thing is nice but it's 2 g's and i only wanted to invest about half of that on lights...if you had a grand to spend on lighting and wanted to grow say 6-10 plants, what LED lighting would you go with?


i am watching a grow right now on another place with his 180w and it looks good to me. if i had a grand to spend and i was going to buy led not HID i would just buy a few of the GLH 180's. you will get more foot print for your money with the 180's. i am not a big fan of the bigger units like this 600w, thats why i am trading it in for a few 300w units.


----------



## irishboy (May 10, 2010)

the thing that amazes me with this light is these are the first led plants i have grown that had finish on time when they are to be done. usaly the leds seem to drag out the flowering an extra 2-3 weeks. they are already done right now i am just giving them more flush time, plus the trim crew wont be available until Sat..


----------



## jflynn83 (May 10, 2010)

you trading that light back to mike for 2 300w panels?


----------



## irishboy (May 10, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> you trading that light back to mike for 2 300w panels?


three 300w panels


----------



## jflynn83 (May 11, 2010)

irishboy said:


> three 300w panels


hell yeah man thats a hookup but in all actuality you hooked mike up with this great test of his lights i am super impressed with them and i will be gettin a few from him very soon


----------



## irishboy (May 11, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> hell yeah man thats a hookup but in all actuality you hooked mike up with this great test of his lights i am super impressed with them and i will be gettin a few from him very soon


very true bro i guess its a 2 way street. i still cant believe leds grow these buds. i am in lost of words? i was just about to give up on leds and go back to hps and just not grow in the summer heat, but that might all change now. this next grow will give us allot of good info on how well leds grow in 100F+ weather.


----------



## howdyguhk (May 11, 2010)

before people start making claims to LEDs, a TRUE side by side comparison should be done.
ie. a 600w TOP OF THE LINE HPS vs a 600w TOP OF THE LINE LED.
multiple batches of clones should be used (of different strains, since one strain may react better to LEDs than another), to remove phenotypes and genetics as a factor of growth.
they should be grown in hydro to maximize growth, and supplemented by CO2. The idea is to remove as many bottlenecks of growth as possible, to isolate the TRUE effect of LED/HPS.

This grow journal has shown us that 600 watts of LED can successfully grow plants. I was at one point considering a 250w LED panel, mostly since the manufacturer made claims of it being the equivalent of a 600w HPS. However, after seeing a 600w LED journal, its clear that a 250w would not have even come close to a 600w HPS.

I apologize if I made this post too soon, as you havent even harvested yet.


----------



## irishboy (May 11, 2010)

howdyguhk said:


> before people start making claims to LEDs, a TRUE side by side comparison should be done.
> ie. a 600w TOP OF THE LINE HPS vs a 600w TOP OF THE LINE LED.
> multiple batches of clones should be used (of different strains, since one strain may react better to LEDs than another), to remove phenotypes and genetics as a factor of growth.
> they should be grown in hydro to maximize growth, and supplemented by CO2. The idea is to remove as many bottlenecks of growth as possible, to isolate the TRUE effect of LED/HPS.
> ...


i agree side x side is the only way! you should do a side by side with hydro and co2. there are already side by side about to happen with these leds a 300w led vs 400w hps and a 600w led vs a 600w hps. this grow of mine wasn't to show that leds are better then hps but to grow me some personal meds. i dont really care what anyone buys hps or leds because i make no money from sales.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (May 11, 2010)

Hey Irish- just stopping by to say hi- my Pure skunk is lookin good right now. She loves the 180 Prosource LED with some CFL bulbs thrown in on the side. 

Your harvest is going to be killer!! I can't wait for the choppy chop


----------



## irishboy (May 11, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Hey Irish- just stopping by to say hi- my Pure skunk is lookin good right now. She loves the 180 Prosource LED with some CFL bulbs thrown in on the side.
> 
> Your harvest is going to be killer!! I can't wait for the choppy chop


thanks man. ya i have been watching ur girls, they are looking good bro.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 12, 2010)

wow irish dude nice i just bought 2 220watt to add to my 4 90w should be a nice grow for me i figure the 2 220 on top and the four 90w one on each side hanging vertical what u think?


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

sounds cool. good luck


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

how do you think the 600w LED is compared to a 600w HPS?


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

Pumert said:


> how do you think the 600w LED is compared to a 600w HPS?


i dont know never ran a 600w hps


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i dont know never ran a 600w hps


well then how do you expect to accomplish your goal?

"my goal is to see if this 600w led light can match 600w hps watt for watt?"


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

Pumert said:


> well then how do you expect to accomplish your goal?
> 
> "my goal is to see if this 600w led light can match 600w hps watt for watt?"


i will use gram per watt to figure out how they match up. then i will keep a close eye on the side by side test. but the gpw will tell me all i need to know about vs hps..


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

kool (i need 10 characters)


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

Pumert said:


> kool (i need 10 characters)


i dont get it? whats 10 characters?


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

you cant post anything that is less than 10 characters long. KOOL has 4 characters in it


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

Pumert said:


> you cant post anything that is less than 10 characters long. KOOL has 4 characters in it


LMAO! i get it.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

HERE SOME PRE-TRIM PICS OF MY HINDU SKUNKS. THE BAD NEW IS I COULD'NT GET PICS OF MY XJ-13 BECAUSE ONCE I TOOK OFF THE STINGS HOLDING THE BUDS THE PLANT FELL TO THE GROUND FROM TOO MUCH WEIGHT. SO I JUST LEFT THEM ALONE. 

ENJOY THE TRIM PIC OF MY HINDU SKUNKS THESE ARE BY FAR THE BEST PIC I HAVE TAKEN. CHECK OUT THE COLA COMPARED TO MY FRIENDS HEAD.

my XJ-13 buds make these plants look small. once i took the string off all the branches just fell on the ground, i realized their is no way to take her out for pics, witch pisses me off. i will have to harvest on branch at a time. i love it. my whole house just reeks now like a dead skunk. so frosty. i mean where my friend in the pic?lol


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

dont you love when you have mad weight? the only thing keeping her off the ground is she is lying on the other plant for support, these is no way i am taking the string off of the back one its the biggest plant of them all. but this is why i cant take her out for a single pic.LMAO


----------



## TCurtiss (May 14, 2010)

those trees look frosty good job


----------



## Someguy15 (May 14, 2010)

Huge, great work...the light came through for you.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 16, 2010)

looking great there bro!! check out my 600w hindu kush grow in my sig...


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> looking great there bro!! check out my 600w hindu kush grow in my sig...


 looks nice. good job


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

ok pretty much have almost all the buds trimmed. 10.5 hours with a few friends, what a day. sticky ichy wed. the smell is out of this world so strong. 

all of the buds hanging; their are some buds in the very back if you look hard hanging on the string holding the two 5 tier storage hangers, their also some buds in the two 5 tier hangers.
here are the harvest pics! enjoy.


----------



## jflynn83 (May 16, 2010)

awesome irish any guess on the final weight? very impressive bro


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

jflynn83 said:


> awesome irish any guess on the final weight? very impressive bro


i am hoping around a LB, but i am not sure on the total yield i am never good at guessing that, they have very heavy big and solid buds so who knows?.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 16, 2010)

good job bro looks amazing


----------



## Someguy15 (May 16, 2010)

I'm guessing 12-14 oz, nice work bro, they look dank!


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm guessing 12-14 oz, nice work bro, they look dank!


that might be close? we shall see brother


----------



## irishboy (May 19, 2010)

here are some pic of one of my smaller buds from the Hindu skunk plant. this nug is crispy dry and about to be jarred. i had a heat wave today and but a few buds in the drying net are ready to be jarred. all the other buds that were on the bigger stems still need a little more. the bottom pics are the XJ-13's and the top pics are the Hindu skunk


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

am on could 9 right now. this is why
total= 546 grams
19.5oz from 4 plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

truly nice work irish fella! i know youve probably had allsorts of peeps ask you but are the led's worth the outlay in your opinion? my girl is freaked every time the pork chopper in the sky flies over our house, if i could ask also how do you find it for penetration? im looking at a 1.2 x 1.2 tent 4 plants on a scrog grow rotating perpetually. 

im thinking without the heat issue you could effectively half the height of your tent and still grow 3-4ft plants !? well maybe not half lol 

im off to read the full journo! any pitfalls or cons on the LED's id love to hear too man!?

plus rep man i think youve just convinced me to switch to LED's


----------



## Someguy15 (May 20, 2010)

Amazing harvest... my 600 hps pulled about 15 oz off 4 plants....your 600 LED wins lol


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (May 20, 2010)

irishboy said:


> am on could 9 right now. this is why
> total= 546 grams
> 19.5oz from 4 plants


That's truly inspirational. I can't wait until I get those kinda skills.  Good job man, enjoyed your grow.


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> truly nice work irish fella! i know youve probably had allsorts of peeps ask you but are the led's worth the outlay in your opinion? my girl is freaked every time the pork chopper in the sky flies over our house, if i could ask also how do you find it for penetration? im looking at a 1.2 x 1.2 tent 4 plants on a scrog grow rotating perpetually.
> 
> im thinking without the heat issue you could effectively half the height of your tent and still grow 3-4ft plants !? well maybe not half lol
> 
> ...


not to sure if the penetration is better then HID? i would say its close to being equal maybe? i had this light 18-20" or around their, and my biggest plants were close to 4', i lolloipoped them a little still got some fuffy buds down low but not much. ive never used a 600w hps so its hard to say. , when you get into the 3w leds it seem to penetrate better, but you must get a 90 degree viewing angle IMO


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Amazing harvest... my 600 hps pulled about 15 oz off 4 plants....your 600 LED wins lol


everyone els says i didnt come close to a hps, since i never grew with one i didnt know if this was good or not. thats for clearing that. up.


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

TheGreenThumbNewb said:


> That's truly inspirational. I can't wait until I get those kinda skills.  Good job man, enjoyed your grow.


thank you, its been a long one but a fun one


----------



## Mr. Sobchak (May 20, 2010)

Irish, this was an awesome grow and in my opinion a great yield! Did you use chemical or organic nutes? Do you think you could have fit more plants under that light and gotten the same plant/yield ratio? And was any CO2 use? I did read the journal just can't remember it all.....


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

Mr. Sobchak said:


> Irish, this was an awesome grow and in my opinion a great yield! Did you use chemical or organic nutes? Do you think you could have fit more plants under that light and gotten the same plant/yield ratio? And was any CO2 use? I did read the journal just can't remember it all.....


i used chemical nutes GH micro and bloom, then MOAB/Bud blaster at the end.
i think i could have fit more plants, if i just stuck with the shorter HS instead of the almost 4" XJ-13. i did not use CO2 i had fresh air coming in from out side but no tanks on anything like that


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

im having a hard time believing this.. no offense. idk man.. hah. if you really got that, congrats. maybe led technology has gotten way better since last summer. that is completely 100% LEDs? your stems look pretty big, and how did you prevent the stretching caused by leds?


----------



## sakhalchea (May 20, 2010)

Irish! Good job! I am amazed at your harvest thats 540 plus grams of the dankest buds in town, your experiment is a slap on the face for hPS extremist lol more buds, danker buds cant beat that with a bat!


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> im having a hard time believing this.. no offense. idk man.. hah. if you really got that, congrats. maybe led technology has gotten way better since last summer. that is completely 100% LEDs? your stems look pretty big, and how did you prevent the stretching caused by leds?


ya thats 100% led, and what are you talking about? i flowered my XJ-13 around 20" and now they were almost 4" i would call that stretch. now leds dont ever stretch close to what HPS dose unless they use all kinds of white light in the leds
but to be honest i dont care if anyone believe this or not. stick with hps is a great light. dosent matter to me what anyone grows with


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

sakhalchea said:


> Irish! Good job! I am amazed at your harvest thats 540 plus grams of the dankest buds in town, your experiment is a slap on the face for hPS extremist lol more buds, danker buds cant beat that with a bat!


thanks ill post dome close ups of the buds. but hps is a great way to grow, just depends on ur setup and you garden size. leds are for the smaller gardens and where heat is a issue. hps is better for bigger grows because its allot cheaper, and area where heat isnt an issue.


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

here are some pics to show that they are dry. anyone should know what .7 looks like and for sure what an 1/8th looks like. 

also i wanted to show off my grade A+. enjoy


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

look tastey either way. im pretty amazed tbh.


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> look tastey either way. im pretty amazed tbh.


i am pretty amazed leds did this also. but i am not one to say leds are better then HID, because i love hid and think every-light is good. it all grows are plants we love. led, HID, Sun, Cfl's. their all good lights depending on the kind of setup someone has.


----------



## sakhalchea (May 20, 2010)

Wats your plan for next grow? A SOG would be awsome with that LeD beast!


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

sakhalchea said:


> Wats your plan for next grow? A SOG would be awsome with that LeD beast!


i really want to do a SOG but my plant count isnt that high. i keep my grows within my med card. 
next grow will be 6 Hindu Skunks in Hempty Buckets. uver 1080w of leds. thats three 300w led panels covering 2 plants per 300w


----------



## 711grower (May 20, 2010)

great job on your test. amazing. when they are done curing a review on the quality of the smoke and intensity would be highly appreciated. some people report that the intensity is as good as hid however, the taste has a little more bitterness to it. of course you could always send some of those tasty morsels my way to help you give a taste test. hehe


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

711grower said:


> great job on your test. amazing. when they are done curing a review on the quality of the smoke and intensity would be highly appreciated. some people report that the intensity is as good as hid however, the taste has a little more bitterness to it. of course you could always send some of those tasty morsels my way to help you give a taste test. hehe


i haven't smoked the HS yet. but i did sample the jack and some of my friends jack. mine was better with no cure. but i dont know if it was the lights because i didnt do a side x side. could have been my nutes or any reason. but the smell is very strong just like jack herer, one of a kind smell. its a real strong head high but kinda soothing not all uppy and energetic. more of the stuck on stupid high. were someone is talking and ur just more spaced out not giving a fu*k what they say. its weed that will put you in the dog house from ur lady, because she talking and you just dont listen at all.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> not to sure if the penetration is better then HID? i would say its close to being equal maybe? i had this light 18-20" or around their, and my biggest plants were close to 4', i lolloipoped them a little still got some fuffy buds down low but not much. ive never used a 600w hps so its hard to say. , when you get into the 3w leds it seem to penetrate better, but you must get a 90 degree viewing angle IMO


 yeah i was doing some research after seeing your grow n 90 degree seems to be the mid point for coverage and penetration. as for the nay sayers 4 plants pulling over 4 oz is good work man, ijm moving house soon then ill be cracking on with 4 under a hps scrog i was going to do perpetual for a whiel but i think ill do one run then do an identical run with clones and a 600w led just for my own curiosity. ( this way i can afford the LED's too haha )


irishboy said:


> here are some pics to show that they are dry. anyone should know what .7 looks like and for sure what an 1/8th looks like.
> also i wanted to show off my grade A+. enjoy


Looks dank as hell to me man, frosty!


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was doing some research after seeing your grow n 90 degree seems to be the mid point for coverage and penetration. as for the nay sayers 4 plants pulling over 4 oz is good work man, ijm moving house soon then ill be cracking on with 4 under a hps scrog i was going to do perpetual for a whiel but i think ill do one run then do an identical run with clones and a 600w led just for my own curiosity. ( this way i can afford the LED's too haha )
> 
> 
> Looks dank as hell to me man, frosty!


cool bro, keep me posted on this. soon their will be some led vs hps. one is a 300w led vs a 400w hps and the other my 600w led vs 600w hps starting soon. but its not on here. just make sure you do your homework when buying led, some out their are junk. ive test quite a few.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

http://ctledlight.co.uk/fi/600w_led_grow_light

this is the one i was looking at with the uv and optimum groth option, id like your opinion on the light spectrum options though its all double dutch to me man. 

Ratio:8:2 RED:BLUE 620-30 or optional optimal growth 660nm red - 460-470 blue ratios for growing and flowering.

any things i should be looking for in the better ones ?

ill post a link here when i get the new journo up man

thanks for your help irish lad!


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://ctledlight.co.uk/fi/600w_led_grow_light
> 
> this is the one i was looking at with the uv and optimum groth option, id like your opinion on the light spectrum options though its all double dutch to me man.
> 
> ...


to be honest ive never seen or used those lights. i have no clue about them. but i would pick 90 degree led angles, by far the best of both worlds. 120 degree is too wide and no penetration, 60 degree is no foot print and the colors dont mix, you need to get all the spectrum's to mix and blend with each other to cover the plants. its hard to say what nm is the best? since no company's really say what they use. just because when buying leds. the reason why i would by those lights is because they claim it to be equal to 3600w of HPS and that is a lie for sure. any company that makes claims like that is BS. look for the company's that say their leds will match HID watt for watt. those are the more legit leds. no 90w ufo will match a 400w hps or no 205w will match a 600w hps. its just not going to happen i can promise that! watt for watt is as good as its going to get IMO. also 2 year warranty is junk. at least 3 year. and make sure the company gives you a trail period money back for at least on grow. those are the company's that arnt hiding anything. if it were me i would not even mess with that company. for real if 600w of led could match 3600w of HPS then every grower in the world would be using these lights.lol.. its not going to happen, save ur money. watt for watt my friend. and because certain UV can harm your plants. some will help with resin but most nm of UV will hurt ur plants and you.


----------



## smppro (May 21, 2010)

Not surprised here, thats what LEDs do, now people know, nice job proving it Irish.


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

thank you. according to some my led was shit.lol.. but i think 4.8oz from each plant is pretty damn good to me. different strokes for different folks i guess. i am still going to rock out these leds because i am happy, and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> to be honest ive never seen or used those lights. i have no clue about them. but i would pick 90 degree led angles, by far the best of both worlds. 120 degree is too wide and no penetration, 60 degree is no foot print and the colors dont mix, you need to get all the spectrum's to mix and blend with each other to cover the plants. its hard to say what nm is the best? since no company's really say what they use. just because when buying leds. the reason why i would by those lights is because they claim it to be equal to 3600w of HPS and that is a lie for sure. any company that makes claims like that is BS. look for the company's that say their leds will match HID watt for watt. those are the more legit leds. no 90w ufo will match a 400w hps or no 205w will match a 600w hps. its just not going to happen i can promise that! watt for watt is as good as its going to get IMO. also 2 year warranty is junk. at least 3 year. and make sure the company gives you a trail period money back for at least on grow. those are the company's that arnt hiding anything. if it were me i would not even mess with that company. for real if 600w of led could match 3600w of HPS then every grower in the world would be using these lights.lol.. its not going to happen, save ur money. watt for watt my friend


thanks man yeah i was wondering about that claim, thanks for the heads up real useful tip bout watt for watt, now to find a reputable UK company that does a 600w maybe i should just go with some tried n tested 300's theres another few hundred on the price tag though. think i will try n do like yourself and get a trial grow going for a company and if its as good as its cracked up to be ill gladly pay them for it.

thanks again man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> thank you. according to some my led was shit.lol.. but i think 4.8oz from each plant is pretty damn good to me. different strokes for different folks i guess. i am still going to rock out these leds because i am happy, and thats all that matters to me.


can you drop me a link for the company you got yours from please, was it GLH or something?


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

ya GLH, they offer 5year warranty and 120 day money back guarantee. so their nothing to really lose. i am in no way telling you to buy this light, thats not my style. ive already been called a sales rep for every company ive done grows for, and their a few different company's ive tested.lol. but ill post a link and you can check it out for yourself.http://www.growledhydro.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

lol man let the nay sayers call you whatever they like man!

im just glad of the help, cheers for the link man.


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol man let the nay sayers call you whatever they like man!
> 
> im just glad of the help, cheers for the link man.


for sure i no care what they say. they can believe what they want. ive taken 100's of pics to back my shit up.


----------



## jflynn83 (May 21, 2010)

you are the man irish this thread was fuckin amazing!!
+ rep


----------



## tuffy99 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Irish,
I have a question. I was under the impression that LED's were running at a much less wattage then their HID counterparts. On the site you provide the link for they say the 600 LED's are running at 630 watts? Do LED's run at the roughly the same wattage as HID's and MH? Thanks dude


----------



## irishboy (May 25, 2010)

tuffy99 said:


> Hi Irish,
> I have a question. I was under the impression that LED's were running at a much less wattage then their HID counterparts. On the site you provide the link for they say the 600 LED's are running at 630 watts? Do LED's run at the roughly the same wattage as HID's and MH? Thanks dude


so far leds are only good watt for watt to hid to match yield. my light ran 749w with fans and all. HID run around 670-80w depending on what ballast you have.


----------



## irishboy (May 29, 2010)

I started my new 1080w led grow today, if you want the link so you can follow send me a PM and ill hook you up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2010)

inbox is full man, but yeah m me a link for sure


----------



## irishboy (May 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> inbox is full man, but yeah m me a link for sure


its on its way


----------



## Someguy15 (May 29, 2010)

Can you post the link or Pm it to me? thanks man.


----------



## aquaculture (May 31, 2010)

Nice job on your grow Irish!!! I would like a link to your new 1080 led grow as well. Thumbs up again bro!


----------



## sakhalchea (Jun 1, 2010)

Link me too! Nice grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

seriously those guys over at the other site know their shit, ive learnt more there in just irish's thread than i have here in months.


----------



## irishboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously those guys over at the other site know their shit, ive learnt more there in just irish's thread than i have here in months.


lol. ya tons of great info and growers their. now you know why.lol
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/120973-irishboys-1080w-glh-inferno.html


----------



## ledgrowing (Jun 3, 2010)

irish i checked your link i wanna sign up for that site but couldnt see were to do it seen your pics no pic of your light set up though


----------



## irishboy (Jun 3, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> irish i checked your link i wanna sign up for that site but couldnt see were to do it seen your pics no pic of your light set up though


As of right now i am using my 600w led light until i get my new ones in this next week. by the time i switch over to 12/12 i should have my 1080w lights up and running. their no need to run that many watts for veg anyways these girls are kicking ass right now in 90+F weather with this 600w led lights 30" high.

their should be a thing you can click on to sing up? just like this forum. I cant remember 100% its been a while


----------



## irishboy (Jun 4, 2010)

hey if you guys do join my 1080w grow thread i can sure use your vote for* Nug Of The Month* if you think its good enough. let me know if your singed up and ill let you know how to vote. thanks guys.


----------



## Ryan Park (Jun 4, 2010)

Very Nice grow Irish. I'm just getting back in the game, well want to. Researching LEDs and have just gone through your three sig links. Heat is a major concern here. I don't have the means $$$ to keep AC running just for the benefit of a grow. 

You have some really nice results on this 600 watt grow. Do you think busting up and removing the glass improved the grow much? Also, I can't believe you can trade a light with the glass ripped out for 3 other new lights. You must have a silver tongue. That is a sweet deal. Have you thought that one of theses dealers might have slipped you a "beefed up" LED just for the advertisement of the grow? Just a thought that occurred to me, send something better than what they sell, to get reviewed. Reminds me of Consumer reports, they pull off the shelf, not test what the manufacture sends.

How are your buddies LED grows going? I can't PM you, must need more posts or Karma since I'm new at this site. Take care.


----------



## irishboy (Jun 4, 2010)

Ryan Park said:


> Very Nice grow Irish. I'm just getting back in the game, well want to. Researching LEDs and have just gone through your three sig links. Heat is a major concern here. I don't have the means $$$ to keep AC running just for the benefit of a grow.
> 
> You have some really nice results on this 600 watt grow. Do you think busting up and removing the glass improved the grow much? Also, I can't believe you can trade a light with the glass ripped out for 3 other new lights. You must have a silver tongue. That is a sweet deal. Have you thought that one of theses dealers might have slipped you a "beefed up" LED just for the advertisement of the grow? Just a thought that occurred to me, send something better than what they sell, to get reviewed. Reminds me of Consumer reports, they pull off the shelf, not test what the manufacture sends.
> 
> How are your buddies LED grows going? I can't PM you, must need more posts or Karma since I'm new at this site. Take care.


yes i think removing the glass helped. I am sure they let me trade in the lights because their getting advertisement. no i dont think they sent me a light thats beefed up, i hooked it up to a watt meter and it runs the watts as claimed.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 4, 2010)

irishboy said:


> hey if you guys do join my 1080w grow thread i can sure use your vote for* Nug Of The Month* if you think its good enough. let me know if your singed up and ill let you know how to vote. thanks guys.


I am going to give you a run for your money there buddy, I went over to the HPS side for a little until yesterday when the temps are in the 70's at night I have to switch back to the 180 from the 400 w

But I have some lovely contestants

Lemon Skunk






And this Silver Haze I am going to chop in a couple hours she is looking much better than this picture from a week ago







I have some TGA seeds going now, they are bad ass

Are you going to the Cup in SF this month?

T


----------



## irishboy (Jun 4, 2010)

looking very nice their buddy. you found out that the PS180w is BS and didn't work as claimed.lol.
know i wont be going this year


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 4, 2010)

irishboy said:


> looking very nice their buddy. you found out that the PS180w is BS and didn't work as claimed.lol.
> know i wont be going this year


It worked ok and I will use it for veggin but no more flower power from her

I can't wait to see the next round from you, you always have something good going on

Have a great weekend


----------



## irishboy (Jun 4, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> It worked ok and I will use it for veggin but no more flower power from her
> 
> I can't wait to see the next round from you, you always have something good going on
> 
> Have a great weekend


thanks bro, you have a good weekend to.


----------



## ViLN (Sep 7, 2010)

nice grow irish u putting leds on the map! but if you need 600 watts to get good results whats the point?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2010)

i think leds grow better quality buds then HID IMO.. these leds buds were the best i have grow using leds then when i was using HPS.. dont get me wrong HPS will grow killer buds but i think leds are better quality, and other HID members think the same.. one guy who bout a 300w GLH light just sold his 400w HPS because the quality and yield was so good. their are plenty of members getting great results with these lights even with 180w or 300w.. their is a side by side being dont right now between a 600w led vs a 600w hps and a 300w led vs a 400w hps.. the bad thing with leds is that the foot print is not as good as HID and they cost allot of money.. but i will say this i am not switching back to my 1000w hps any time soon that now i have 1000+w of leds..


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 27, 2010)

Another good job Irish. 


My lighting guru, studying for his Masters or is it PHD? tells me in HID you need a minimum of 600 watts, and even then you need the right ballast , hood, etc or your results won't be great. That's a lot of heat to dissipate, and bright light to block. With LEDs you can build towards 600 watts, but get damned good results in between. A seasoned personal use grower should have no problem yielding 3-4 ozs every 4 months, and be totally stealth using a broad spectrum 3 watt led array ~ 200 watts. I know some of you are in chronic pain, but for many of us that's more high quality weed then we will consume in a year. Advantage LED to the personal use grower.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 28, 2010)

PetFlora said:


> Another good job Irish.
> 
> 
> My lighting guru, studying for his Masters or is it PHD? tells me in HID you need a minimum of 600 watts, and even then you need the right ballast , hood, etc or your results won't be great. That's a lot of heat to dissipate, and bright light to block. With LEDs you can build towards 600 watts, but get damned good results in between. A seasoned personal use grower should have no problem yielding 3-4 ozs every 4 months, and be totally stealth using a broad spectrum 3 watt led array ~ 200 watts. I know some of you are in chronic pain, but for many of us that's more high quality weed then we will consume in a year. Advantage LED to the personal use grower.


your friend is dead wrong! ive seen some huge yield/buds with a 400w HPS. its all about the grower.

i chose leds because i like the less heat and i love the quality of the buds it grows. you can get good yields with leds if you buy a good light. its just bad led company's that give leds a bad name.


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 29, 2010)

hey irish whats up wasnt sure if you were still around these parts or not


----------



## irishboy (Oct 31, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> hey irish whats up wasnt sure if you were still around these parts or not


what up? ya dont really come on here to much anymore, but still check in once in a while.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 1, 2010)

were you at now bro love watching and learning off your grows


----------



## irishboy (Nov 1, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> were you at now bro love watching and learning off your grows


thanks for the kind words.

ive been over here about to finish my newer grow in a few weeks maybe? lots of great info on this thread, its very long but well worth reading i promise. http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/120973-irishboys-1080w-glh-inferno-166.html i swear to you, you will learn a ton of new stuff about growing. lots of very smart people sharing great info on their. i just posted pics of my led garden right now.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 21, 2010)

heres just a few branches on 3 of my plants i harvested from my led plants, i still have another 3 plants to trim up. dont let anyone tell you leds do work, you just need to use the right ones.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice work as usual my man

Keep on trucking


----------



## vertise (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, hope you dont mind sending me that link to your 1000plus led grow. Your pm's are full and i am very curious.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Nice work as usual my man
> 
> Keep on trucking


thanks my friend



vertise said:


> Hey, hope you dont mind sending me that link to your 1000plus led grow. Your pm's are full and i am very curious.


here you go my friend. http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/120973-irishboys-1080w-glh-inferno-179.html#post1205069

heres my new one that i started today http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/132192-irish-boys-480w-grow-led-hydro-land-clovers.html


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 22, 2010)

nice irish looks killer


----------



## jbake (Feb 12, 2011)

no dry weight irish? i'm just curious cause every always bitches about leds and your grows are the best i've seen, and i just got my 300w set up.


----------



## irishboy (Feb 13, 2011)

theirs dry weight somewhere on here.


----------



## abecsta (Apr 25, 2011)

inspirational 
nah but serious that is one sweet looking grow 
cant wait until i can get a larger led panel 
using 120w myself atm and im think im going to have to add an hps


----------



## irishboy (Apr 25, 2011)

abecsta said:


> inspirational
> nah but serious that is one sweet looking grow
> cant wait until i can get a larger led panel
> using 120w myself atm and im think im going to have to add an hps


ya thats low watts.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

do you think 100W of extreme 3W leds for 1 sq/ft would grow as much as 1000W extreme 3w leds for 10sq/ft? so 100W might be enough for nice buds if you have the right lights,... no?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> do you think 100W of extreme 3W leds for 1 sq/ft would grow as much as 1000W extreme 3w leds for 10sq/ft? so 100W might be enough for nice buds if you have the right lights,... no?


no i dont. the more lights will always grow fatter buds IMO. better color mixing and penetration and more foot print. 
IMO its best to go with lots of smaller lights though, i am seeing that on my new grow with the 150w lights.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

What's good bro ?! Been a while since I've come around here.. Just checkin in. Hope everything is good.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> What's good bro ?! Been a while since I've come around here.. Just checkin in. Hope everything is good.


what up bro? still good in the hood, doing the journal thing. should have my new girls soon


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah everything's good in the hood lol bout to harvest soon  can't wait for that update !!


----------



## irishboy (Jan 14, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah everything's good in the hood lol bout to harvest soon  can't wait for that update !!


ive done another journal on here after this one, not sure if u seen it?


----------

